# Guesses on what this winter is going to be like



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lets see what everyone thinkings about of this winter is going to be. Warm, cold, super cold. Below, average or above average snow fall? 

I've seen the midwest (chicago) for me is going to be super cold, with either average or above average snow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well here they saying above average snow fall but last year they was saying below average and that didn't happen 

One year they said above average and it was the worst winter we had NO snow

They are just guessing So I'll tell you come March 31 2015 on what kind of winter I had


----------



## Bill1090 (May 13, 2010)

I'm not sure why but I have a feeling it's gonna be just like last year. Snow every other day and always on Mondays.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bill1090;1831682 said:


> I'm not sure why but I have a feeling it's gonna be just like last year. Snow every other day and always on Mondays.


My storms always came on Fridays


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

The nuts are sure thick on the ground around T.C. I tend to think that means we are in for another humdinger of some sort as Mother Nature tends to take care of her own, but I do recall a couple of winters with thick nuts and no snow.


----------

